# Unique Detail : Bmw M3 Restoration Detail.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Here we have a Bmw M3 convertible that was in need of some rejuvenation,the wheels where refurbished along with the roof recolouring and protecting,the paintwork received a three stage machine.

The work was undertaken over a five day period ensuring the finish exceeded the owners expectations as he had previously been let down by someone performing a one day so called correction detail to his wifes car which is booked in with me for work in April.
Sadly there are too many of these companies popping up with little knowledge of undertaking the correct approach to machine polishing,it seems learn the basics of car valeting and become a Detailer within in a week.

I would strongly advise people to do there home work when choosing a detailer!..Pay cheap pay twice seems to be a common occorrence of late.

Wheels before sending off for refurbishment.





































After the normal wash procedure which included a full decontamination and taking almost five hours to complete the car was taken in side and fully dried,the first job after removing the wheels was to cover the car and rejuvenate the roof.
The client only required the roof re-proofing but after washing and drying I decided the colour, although not badly faded, did require a slight lift to darken it up a little, I would normaly re-colour by brush on a badly faded roof but as this was not to bad decided on application through the spray gun a quicker way around things but would not advise this way on more severly faded roofs.





































A few pictures below that show the general condition of the paintwork prior to the machine work.


























































































Below are the finished shots after the machine work.














































Prior to any lsp stages the car is moved to a seperate room for coatings enabling us to coat up in a cleaner enviroment free of any dust caused from the machine polishing.
































































Wheels looking slightly more refreshed after thier refurbishment.
































































A few pictures after checking the finish outside.














































Thanks for looking.
ATB
Andy​


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome!!!!:thumb:


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Can I ask what products you used on the roof?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You've done a fantastic job!

Also interested what was sprayed on the roof


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow what a great correction you have achieved! stonkingly good. see so few of these M3 now and even fewer in this colour - beautiful.

As above curios what the colour product is you used on the roof? Also the before shots, absolutely shockingly bad and this was after it had been for a supposed 1 day correction?? what did they use, Brillo pads!

Ob viously I don't know what you charge and I'm not asking but the client must be chuffed to bits and letsnot forget if he was looking to sell this, the difference you have made has added at least £1500 to it in my book.

Terrific work buddy thanks for sharing this

Ben


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

As all the above comments, a fantastic job.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very comprehensive detail as always andy, top job


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Cracking job, regardless of what the owner paid the first time round one thing is for certain, there is no shortcut to experience.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Was it being washed with a brillo pad?!

Great turn around


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Echo all comments, an AWESOME turnaround, looks almost new, the wheels look spot on too:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, what a turnaround, the initial pics of the car are unbelievable if thats the way it was left after the first person had a go at it.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing work Andy as per. 

Arfan


----------



## dak2v (Dec 27, 2012)

Why would you let your car get so bad? Nice work though Unique Detail


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow what a transformation!!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fanbloodytastic.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome, that must have doubled its value! :argie:


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That is awesome. Top work


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little turnaround chap.

Lots of clay marring in the 'befores' by the looks of it...obviously not a problem when machining afterwards:buffer:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome work Andy Pandy as always. When can I book mine in please ..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Oi dooka leave me dad alone.


----------



## boratron (May 13, 2011)

What was the customers reaction?


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! That's beautiful  amazing what can be done!


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

I honestly dont know what to say... its absolutely superb, you wouldn't think it was the same car. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

incredible work, Stunning finish!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That is has got to be one of the best turn arounds i've ever seen. Awesome craftsmanship


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't beat a carbon black E46, still miss mine top work fella


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic 

I presume you got some new centre caps and 'M' badges for the wheels?


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

Prestige Detail said:


> Can't beat a carbon black E46, still miss mine top work fella


Couldn't agree more


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning results on a stunning car


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW top work!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Great turnaround - those alloys were truly shocking and the paintwork after is to die for!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Massive turn around , was needing some love


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Bloody hell, that paint work what an amazing job you did and the wheels, incredible.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

One happy owner threre I would imagine. Fantastic work.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great turnaround.


----------



## joshua46 (Jan 14, 2015)

That is seriously incredible results.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

suspal said:


> Oi dooka leave me dad alone.


:thumb:


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great resto.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in total admiration of that. Would love to know what was used on the roof also?, never heard of or seen re colouring before.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

OMFG!! i want a car like this with a job like this.....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gorgeous Andy, as to be expected ;-)


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Unbelievable result on that, top job.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Nice turn around


----------



## gt5001 (Sep 16, 2013)

*what products you used on the roof?*

Hello,

great work!!!

Can you tell us what products you used on the roof?


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome work there!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning finish there mate.


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

He must have worked so hard he is having a nice holiday .....nice work .


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Miniturbo said:


> He must have worked so hard he is having a nice holiday .....nice work .


:lol::lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work!!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Simply awesome work.


----------

